# Latest addition to the family of boxes.



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Tennessee Red Cedar, "Bear in wood".....


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Looks Great, Stan!


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

They sure are eye catching boxes,,, Stan,,, looks very nice


----------



## rh111 (Mar 24, 2005)

Nice. Very Nice.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Looks great Stan.


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

This is one of the items where I'm looking to use a trim router to ease the edges. Shapes and curves are giving me problems with the only router I have left that is not 'busy most of the time'. One of the Homier trim routers with a dedicated roundover bit would sure be handy.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Yet another great creation, I love it!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Bear box by Stan*

Thanks Stan, If my wife see's this bear, you know who will have to make one?  I liked the bear from your other post, but this post really show me what it is really like. It looks great Stan. When I finish my shop I'll have to try to make one. What is the length and width of your bear? Thanks again Stan.

Dave
the "Doctor"


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Dave,
Height of the boxes are more dictated by the width of the stock that I have on hand. Normally anywhere between 4-8". For the most part I use full 4/4 stock and use 5 thicknesses for a 'depth' of just under 5". Bookmatching pieces can bring out some interesting patterns on the tops of the boxes.
Width is based on the pattern and proportions used for the hieght of the box, if your wife has other bear figures around -- it should be fairly easy to get good proportions from one of those.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Stan.

Dave 
the "Doctor"


----------

